# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Τη βοήθειά σας για σύμπτωμα gouldian.

## daras

καλησπερα.
ζητω τη βοηθεια σας για το εξης θεμα που αντιμετωπιζω απο χθες με το θηλυκο μου gouldian.

*1. Είδος-ράτσα πουλιού:gouldian
 2. Ηλικία-φύλο πουλιού:1μιση ετων
 3. Γενική περιγραφή συμπτωμάτων: φτερνισμα (?) συνεχιζομενο.
 4. Χώρος διαμονής: εσωτερικα
 5. Θερμοκρασία χώρου: 21 κελσιου
 6. Ημερομηνία απόκτησης του πουλιού: 09/2011
 7. Ημερομηνία εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων: χθες
 8. Διατροφή:σποροι για εξωτικα (versele laga) ,spray millet, εντομοτροφη, βρασμενο αυγο, φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα, multivit της bogena, σουπιοκοκκαλο
9. Αξιολόγηση-Εμφάνιση περιττωμάτων: οπως παντα.
 10. Αναπνοή (δυσπνοια, συρριγμοί, κ.τ.λ.) το φτερνισμα 
 11. Κινητικότητα:κανονικη
 12. Τρώει κανονικά;ναι
 13. Προηγούμενες θεραπείες:καμια
 14. Καραντίνα:οχι
 15. Παρατηρήσεις-Άλλα συμπτώματα: κλωσσαει αυγα.*

δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι στη ρουτινα του, ουτε εμφανιζει καποια αλλα συμπτωματα εκτος απο το περιεργο "φτερνισμα"(?) απο χθες. κλωσσαει κανονικα και ειναι κινητικη. παραθετω βιντεο με το συμπτωμα. 
πως θα μπορουσα να το βοηθησω?



ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εχει ξανακλωσσησει αβγα?????Βγαζει πουλακια?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Στο βιντεο που βάλατε δεν βλέπω κάτι το ανησυχητικό  και τά δυο τα πουλάκια  φαίνονται νορμaλ

----------


## daras

Νικο ναι ειναι η δευτερα γεννα της. απο την πρωτη εχω ηδη 2 σπινακια.
Συνονοματε (Παναγιωτη)  -στον ενικο παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μιλαμε- το θηλυκο κανει αυτον τον περιεργο ηχο συνοδευομενο με το τιναγμα του κεφαλιου πολυ συχνα. δεν ειχε ποτε τετοια συμπεριφορα.
στο βιντεο αρχικα ακουγεται το φτερνισμα...αλλα και μετα την κουτσουλια που αφηνει (στο βιντεο) το ξανακανει και φαινεται ευδιακριτα και η κινηση του κεφαλιου και ο ηχος. θυμιζει βηχα η φτερνισμα. αν μπορεις κανε εναν κοπο να το ξαναδεις προσεκτικα. δε μπορει να μη το εντοπισεις.

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον ακάρεα έχει

----------


## χρηστος

και εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ζεμπρακι όταν έτρωγε αβγοτροφη έκανε αυτόν τον ήχο αλλά μετά από 2 μέρες σταμάτησε 
αλλά όταν έπινε νερό σταματούσε  λες και του είχε κάτσει κάτι στον λαιμό μπορεί κανένα τσόφλι από τα σπόρια ή κάποιο κομματάκι από την αβγοτροφη

----------


## ria

πανο κατα 99% θα συμφωνησω οτι εχει ακαρεα ης τραχειας..ειναι συχνο φαινομενο στα εξωτικα..ποτε παρατηρησες την συμπεριφορα αυτη?????εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ειδες κατι νωριτερα απο χθες που αναφερεις μιας και για να φαινεται τοσο εντονο μαλλον ειναι εδω και καποιες μερες το προβλημα...επισης να σε ρωτησω μετακινησες καθολου το κλουβι τους σε ,αποτομη ζεστη ή αποτομο κρυο?

----------


## daras

αυτο που κανει οντως θυμιζει σαν να του εχει σταθει κατι στο λαιμο και προσπαθει να το βγαλει....αλλα δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος γιαυτο και οι συμβουλες σας ειναι πολυτιμες...
αρχικα το μυαλο μου πηγε εκει αλλα το συνεχιζει πολυ τακτικα απο χθες...οποτε μου φαινεται περιεργο να μη μπορει να το βγαλει 2 μερες τωρα...

οσο για τα ακαρεα ...διαβασα εδω πως αν εχει, ακουγεται ενας ηχος σαν σπασιμο σπορων...δεν ακουω κατι τετοιο. τουλαχιστον οχι για την ωρα. οταν το πουλι δεν κανει ετσι...δεν ακουγεται τιποτα στην ανασα του. εκτος κι αν δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι τα ακαρεα προκαλουν αυτον τον ηχο παντα.

Ρια μεχρι χθες πραγματικα δε το ειχα παρατηρησει. δουλευα βεβαια οποτε δεν αποκλειεται και να μου διεφυγε αν το εκανε λιγες φορες. αλλα χθες και σημερα δε γινεται να περασει απαρατηρητο καθως το κανει σχετικα συχνα.

το κλουβι δε το μετακινησα....χθες ανοιξα λιγο τοπαραθυρο για αερισμο του δωματιου..προσεξα ομως να μη γινεται ρευμα αερα ουτε η θερμοκρασια επεσε αισθητα στο δωματιο.
υποψιαζομαστε λοιπον ακαρεα ή (λιγοτερο πιθανο) κρυωμα??

----------


## ria

πανο εγω προσωπικα πιστευω ακαρεα προς το παρον..τα ακαρεα εκτος απο τον χαρακτηριστικο ηχο σπασιματος σπορων που συνηθως παρατηρειται το βραδυ (εσυ λογικα απο την στιγμη που κλωσσαει δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις κατι τετοιο και ειναι λογικο αφου το πουλακι ειναι μεσα στην φωλια..) εχουν αλλο ενα χαρακτηριστικο το πουλακι ειναι σαν να πνιγεται -βηχει και προσπαθει να απομακρυνει κατι απο το λαιμο του με τιναγμα του κεφαλιου..επισης σε καποιες περιπτωσεις βαριανασενουν ή λαχανιαζουν..σε ρωτησα αν αλλαξαν αποτομα περιβαλλον μιας και συνηθως σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις παρατηρειται επιδεινωση μιας και τα ακαρεα συνηθως προυπαρχουν απλα δεν εμφανιζουν συπτωματα παρα μονο σε αποτομες αλλαγες περιβαλλοντος οπου ερχονται σε εξαρση..

----------


## daras

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις. 
Ρια κολλησα το αυτι μου στη φωλια και ακουσα το πτηνο να ξανακανει αυτο τον ηχο. μιας και τιναζει και το λαιμο του και χωρις προτερη πειρα..πειθομαι για ακαρεα.
ριχνω διαβασμα εδω...και βλεπω πως το scatt δεν το βρισκουμε ελλαδα....και πως καποιοι ειχαν καλυτερα αποτολεσματα με το Pulmosan αντι του Vetermec.
ειναι φαρμακο (το Pulmosan) που το βρισκουμε σε πετ σοπ..ή σε κτηνιατρεια?

----------


## ria

πανο εγω εκανα παραγγελια το scatt το εφαρμοσα πριν 5 μερες και περιμενω αποτελεσματα..εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα βλεπω μια μικρη διαφορα σε καποια που ημουν πεπεισμενη οτι εχουν αλλα θα φανει το ολοκληρωμενο αποτελεσμα μετα απο 1 μηνα γραφουν τα ξενα site..το pulmosan το βρισκεις ειτε σε πετ σοπ ειτε σε κτηνιατρεια..στα συγκεκριμενα μιας και ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα θα εφαρμοσεις μονο μια σταγονα στο σβερκο του πουλιου..θα πρεπει να πεσει σε γυμνο δερμα ωστε να εχει δραση..στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση αν το θυληκο σου εχει κανει ολα τα αυγα και απλα κλωσσαει μπορεις να του βαλεις αν φυσικα πιστευεις οτι δεν θα το ενοχλησεις τοσο ωστε να διακοψει το κλωσσιμα τωνα αυγων..πρεπει να εφαρμοσεις και στον αρσενικο και να απολυμανεις ολα τα σκευη που τρωνε -πινουν νερο..ισως χρειαστει μολις τα μικρα κλεισουν τον 3ο μηνα ζωης να εφαρμοσεις προληπτικα και σε αυτα!!!!!!

----------


## daras

ψαχνω λοιπον το pulmosan (αυριο στα κτηνιατρεια γιατι εδω σε κανα 2 πετ που πηρα σιγα να μην ειχαν)...και βαζω στο θηλυκο και τον αρσενικο στο δερμα του σβερκου. αισιοδοξω οτι επειδη το θηλυκο κλωσσαει ελαχιστα τη μερα (ο αρσενικος κυριως) και επειδη ειναι πολυ φιλικα τα πουλακια οτι δε θα ενοχληθει ιδιαιτερα.
επαναληψη στις 8 μερες οπως διαβασα εδω στο φορουμ?
μονο οι ταιστρες-ποτιστρες ειναι αρκετο να απολυμανθουν?? υποθετω οτι βραστο νερο θα σκοτωσει τον μικροοργανισμο. χρησιμοποιειτε κατι αλλο για απολυμανση των σκευων? καποια προταση?

για τα μικρα εχουμε καιρο αν ολα πανε καλα. θα ηταν καλο πιστευετε να εφαρμοσω το φαρμακο σε ολα τα πουλια μου μιας και ειναι στο ιδιο δωματιο?

επισης ρια επειδη θυμαμαι τους κανονες...μηπως θα μπορουσες σε πμ να μου στειλεις πληροφοριες απο που παρηγγειλες το scatt για το οποιο διαβασα πολυ καλα λογια? ...καλο ειναι να βρισκετε στο ντουλαπι μου.
τελος...ποσο επικινδυνα ειναι τα ακαρεα??? ποσο πρεπει να ανησυχω??

σας ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση στον καταιγισμο των ερωτησεων μου.

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μου θυμιζει τον Ζιππο που ειχε απειρους μηκυτες και εκανε ακριβως ετσι....

κοιτα απο το 0:20-0:27 και ακου καλα....

για να σε προλαβω, δεν το εκανε μονο οταν ετρωγε, αλλα και στον υπνο του και στον ξυπνιο του στυο κλουβι μεσα!!!



Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το ιδιο.... απλα σου λεω και αυτη την περιπτωση να την εχεις στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου!

----------


## daras

> Εμενα μου θυμιζει τον Ζιππο που ειχε απειρους μηκυτες και εκανε ακριβως ετσι....
> κοιτα απο το 0:20-0:27 και ακου καλα....
> για να σε προλαβω, δεν το εκανε μονο οταν ετρωγε, αλλα και στον υπνο του και στον ξυπνιο του στυο κλουβι μεσα!!!
> Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το ιδιο.... απλα σου λεω και αυτη την περιπτωση να την εχεις στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου!


καπως ετσι κανει αλλα τιναζει πολυ περισσοτερο το κεφαλι η δικια μου ενω ο αξιολετρευτος ζιπο πιο πολυ σαν να βηχει χωρις να το τιναζει εντονα.
στην περιπτωση του τι εκανες Δημητρη? καποιο αντιμυκητιασικο?

----------


## kaveiros

Πανο pulmosan εχω αν θες, υπαρχει και στην πολη σου στελνω pm

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω Ανδρεα! θα σου τηλεφωνουσα αυριο για το θεμα αλλα με προλαβες...   :Love0038:

----------


## ria

πανο καλο ειναι εκτος απο βραστο νερο να χρησιμοποιησεις και καποιο αντιμικροβιακο προιον καθως αυτοι οι μικροοργανισμοι αντεχουν σε μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες...προς το παρον επειδη εισαι στην φαση που εχουν φωλια δεν μπορεις να απολυμανεις κατι αλλο..οταν με το καλο ξεπεταχτουν οι νεοσσοι εννοειται οτι θα μεταφερεις για λιγο καπου αλλου τα πουλακια ωστε να απολυμανεις πληρως το κλουβι..εγω το απολυμανα 2 φορες μεσα σε ενα μηνα..ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρη..  καλο ειναι αν εχουν ερθει σε επαφη και ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο να εφαρμοσεις σε ολη την εκτροφη σου ..μεγαλη προσοχη δωσε στις οδηγιες που αναγραφονται στο φαρμακο ωστε να μην αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα..

----------


## daras

τα αλλα πουλια δεν εχουν ερθει σε επαφη με το κλουβι των gouldian αλλα με τα χερια που πιανω τα σκευη του ενος κλουβιου...πιανω και τα αλλα...οποτε λογικα ανοιγει ετσι διοδος μεταδοσης...
αν μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε και κατι για απολυμανση θα ημουν και παλι ευγνωμων..

υ.γ. και επαναληψη pulmosan μετα 8 μερες??

----------


## mitsman

Μετα απο 10 μερες επαναληψη....
Ο κυκλος αναπαραγωγης των ακαρεων ειναι 8-9 μερες!!! αρα στις 10 εισαι ενταξει στα σιγουρα!!!!!


Εγω ειχα κανει εξετασεις σε γιατρο κουτσουλιες και σαλιο και αφου εντοπισα το προβλημα χορηγησα νυσταμισιν σε 3 θεραπειες εβδομαδιαιες!

----------


## ria

για το pulmosan δεν θυμαμαι και δεν εχω την συσκευασια να δω..γραφει ακριβεις οδηγιες το κουτακι!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω ολους. θα σας ενημερωσω για την καθε εξελιξη....

----------


## kaveiros

Πανο πριν το pulmosan κανε μια δοκιμη και με το πατροπαραδοτο σκορδο. Απο μια σκελιδα αφαιρεσε το εσωτερικο μαλακο μερος, την καρδια δηλαδη και το υπολοιπο λιωσε το με ενα πηρουνι και βαλ το στο νερο να πιει σκορδονερο. Αν ειναι μυκητας θα το βοηθησει.

----------


## mitsman

Εξαλλου αν δεν ειναι μηκυτας και ειναι ακαρεα δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο!!!!

Το μηλοξυδο βοηθαει επισης στους μυκητες!

----------


## daras

παιδια εχω βομβαρδιστει απο πληροφοριες...και ποσο γρηγορα να τα αφομοιωσω?? ενημερωση ως τωρα απο τα πετ δεν υπηρχε ουτε και ποικιλια προιοντων. ετισ κινιομουν εμπειρικα εντελως..οποτε προσπαθω να ξεστραβωθω απο το φορουμ. χρησιμοποιω μηλοξυδο για μενα...οποτε το δοκιμαζω. θα κανω αναζητηση λοιπον και για σκορδο και μηλοξυδο για μυκητες.
σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

πιθανες ειναι και οι δυο περιπτωσεις .πιστευω οτι αν δεν εγινε καποια ξαφνικη αλλαγη στην εκτροφη ,αν δεν ηρθαν καινουργια πουλακια ή αν τα πουλακια αυτα τα εχεις καιρο ,τα ακαρεα εχουν λιγοτερη πιιθανοτητα να ειναι το προβλημα αλλα δεν αποκλειονται .ειναι σιγουρα προβλημα και πρεπει να καταπολεμιεται οταν υπαρχει αλλα δρα πιο αργα και τα πουλια νικουνται απο τις δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις που δημιουργουν και οχι τοσο απο τα ιδια τα ακαρεα .επειδη ενα πουλακι δεν πεθαινει απο την μια μερα στην αλλη με τα ακαρεα ,θα ελεγα να ξεκινησεις με σκορδονερο οπως σου ειπε ο ανδρεας στο οποιο θα ριξεις μεσα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο (στα 100 ml νερου ) καινουργιο καθε μερα .αν το προβλημα μειωθει εμφανως ,στην συνεχεια θα δωσεις και φαρμακο για μυκητες που θα σου πω .οχι ομως τωρα .αν τα συμπτωματα σε 4-5 μερες δεν μειωθουν (οχι να εξαφανιστουν εντελως αλλα να υπαρχει σαφη μειωση στη συχνοτητα εμφανισης ) τοτε χορηγεις και ιμβερμεκτινη (η ουσια του πουλμοσαν ) για ακαρεα .που ναι μεν σε σωστη δοση ειναι ασφαλες αλλα οσο και να το κανουμε ειναι δηλητηριο και καλα ειναι αν ειναι αχρειαστο να μην χορηγηθει  και μαλιστα σε πουλι που σε λιγο καιρο θα ταιζει μικρα και ισως κανει και αλλα

----------


## daras

να πω οτι δεν αγχωθηκα?? ψεματα θα πω...
μηπως μια συνδυασμενη "θεραπεια" και προληψη παραλληλα ειναι το καλυτερο??
δηλαδη μηπως περαν του να δωσω μηλοξυδο να βαλω και απο μια σταγονα pulmosan σε ολα τα πουλια μου...σαν θεραπεια στα πιθανον πασχοντα και σαν προληψη στα υπολοιπα?? και επαναληψη στη δεκατη μερα?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
δημητρη μαζι γραφαμε.... ειναι λιγο καθησυχαστικο το μηνυμα σου...οτι δηλαδη υπαρχει εστω και λιγος χρονος για δραση....σκορδοστουμπι και μηλοξυδο θα παρουν ολα τα πουλια μου αφου διαβασα οτι κανει καλο ετσι κι αλλιως μια στο τοσο σε ολα τα πτηνα. αν δεν ειναι τοσο αμεσα λοιπον τα ακαρεα...η αληθεια ειναι οτι θα ηθελα να αποφυγω να διαλυσω το ζευγαρι και τη φωλια με τα αυγα....

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ με τα συμπτωματα που εχει το πουλι σε εντονο βαθμο δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι πρεπει να αφησεις να περασει καιρος για τα ακαρεα (αν δεν ειναι μυκητες ) αλλα χωρις εντονα συμπτωματα δυσπνοιας μπορεις να καθυστερησεις μερικες μερες .πιο ευκολα θα σου προτεινα το φαρμακο για μυκητες παρα το πουλμοσαν .αν κριθει απαραιτητο ,σαφως και θα το δωσεις .παντως αν δεις αχωνευτους σπορους στις κουτσουλιες  ή κανει και λιγο εμετο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι μαλλον μυκητες ειναι .αν δεν ηταν gouldian που οπως σωστα σου ειπε η Ρια εχουν θεμα με τα ακαρεα θα ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ειναι  μυκητες

----------


## ria

πανο για να προλαβουμε και τις 2 εκδοχες θα ελεγα να ξεκινησεις για τουλαχιστον 3-4 μερες την θεραπεια με σκορδονερο που προτεινουν τα παιδια ,παραλληλα να μας ανεβασεις την 2η-3η μερα φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες να δουμε για τυχον αχωνευτους σπορους..και απο κει και επειτα αν δεν δεις καποια βελτιωση μεσα στην επομενη βδομαδα θα προσανατολιστουμε περισσοτερο στα ακαρεα..να προσθεσω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια οτι εχω εφαρμοσει pulmosan σε καναρα που κλωσσουσε λογω πολυ εντονου προβληματος και παρολο που οντως θεωρειται δηλητηριο δεν αντιμετωπισα προβλημα καθως δεν μεταφερεται το φαρμακο στους νεοσσους με το ταισμα..σιγουρα βεβαια ειναι μια τελευταια λυση στην συγκεκριμενη παντα περιπτωση..

----------


## jk21

... στην επομενη γεννα ομως ΡΙΑ μπορει να επηρεαζει .καπου νομιζω ειχε συζητηθει και ειχε ακουστει υπευθυνη θεση αλλα δεν την θυμαμαι και δεν μπορω να το βρω

----------


## mitsman

> φιλε ειδα οτι σου ειπαν οτι τα ακαρεα δεν ειναι τιποτα το σοβαρο.μεγα λαθος.


Σιγουρα ειναι και το λεω και θα το ξαναπω πιο σοβαρο το προβλημα αν ειναι μυκητες παρα αν ειναι ακαρεα της τραχειας....
Μπορω  να σου φερνω 3 παραδειγματα απο πουλια που χαθηκαν στα ελληνικα φορουμ  πτηνων για καθε 1 πτηνο που θα μου αποδεινκυεις οτι πεθανε απο ακαρεα  ανα τον κοσμο!!!!

Δεν το συζηταμε οτι και τα ακαρεα ειναι  παρασιτο- ασθενεια! αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν προκειται να σκοτωσει  ενα πουλι τοσο αμεσα οσο θα εκαναν οι μηκυτες!!!!
Εχω διαβασει  απειρες περιπτωσεις πουλιων που ειχαν ακαρεα για μηνες , αλλα τελικα  θεραπευτηκαν και απειρες περιπτωσεις πουλιων που ειχαν μυκητες και  χαθηκαν σε ελαχιστες μερες!





> τωρα για να δεις αν εχει ακαρεα η πιο απλη εξεταση που μπορεις να κανεις για να σιγουρευτεις ειναι.
> στο σκοταδο αναβεις ενα φακο δυνατο βαζεις τη μια πλευρα του λαιμου του πουλιου και βλεπεις απο την αλλη εσυ.
> αν ειναι ακαρεα θα δεις κατι τελιτσες μικρες στο εσωτερικο του λαιμου του.



Αυτη η εξεταση για εμενα προσωπικα και μονο αποτελει τραγικο μυθο, το εχω κανει σε πουλι που ειχε ΠΟΛΛΑ ακαρεα της τραχειας και δεν ειδα το παραμικρο!!!
Επισης για να γινει αυτο πρεπει με νερο να βρεξεις τον λαιμο του πουλιου τοοσοοο που να παραμεριστουν και απο τις δυο πλευρες οοολλλαααα τα φτερα,  και να εχεις τοοοοσοοοο συνεργασιμο πουλι που να σου στησει τον λαιμο αλλιως να τραβας λαιμους να εχεις απολυτο σκοταδι και φακο στυλο εξαιρετικα δυνατο.....
Ακομη λοιπον και να ειχε αποτελεσμα ολο αυτο.... το πουλι ειτε ειχε ακαρεα  ειτε οχι, θα το στρεσσαρουμε τοοοσοοοο πολυ που ολο και κατι θα του προκυψει!!!


φιλικα!

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους. θα ξεκινησω με τα σκορδα και τα μηλοξυδα αυριο το πρωι...και θα σας ενημερωσω για την πορεια...ωστε να δουμε τελικα για ποια περιπτωση προκειται.

----------


## daras

το σκορδο "σπινταρει" τα πουλια??  :: 
ενω ηταν λιγο νωθρη...μολις ηπιε μια γουλια σκορδονερο η gouldian αρχισε να πεταει σε ολο το κλουβι. λεω παει το εκαψα το πτηνο!!! 
τωρα ειναι οκ.... ουτε "στην τσιτα" ουτε νωθρη.
την επιασα να το κανει κανα 2 φορες σημερα μονο. ειναι υπο στενη παρακολουθηση....
(σημερα απομακρυνα και 3 αγονιμοποιητα αυγα και της αφησα 5 απο τα 8 που ηταν.)

ποτε να σας δειξω τα περιττωματα της για τυχον αχωνευτους σπορους?? αποσο βλεπω παντως και μετα την αναγνωση του καταπληκτικου αρθρου εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...θενειών δεν παρατηρω κατι υποπτο στα περιττωματα....

----------


## kaveiros

Α και νόμιζα ότι ήταν ιδέα μου! Τα δικά μου που το τρώνε το σκόρδο κανονικά όχι μέσα στο νερό, για περίπου ένα 24ωρο είναι λες και τους έδωσα αναβολικα :Happy:  Γίνονται υπερκινητικά...

----------


## mitsman

οι κουτσουλιες Πανο σε λευκο καρτι Α4 η οτι αλλο μεγεθος θελεις, αλλα αυτης της ποιοτητας!!!
Οποτε μπορεσεις καλο θα ηταν να ριχναμε μια ματια!!

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις αμεσα για να εχουμε ενα μετρο συγκρισης πριν (εστω τωρα που ειναι στην αρχη ) και μετα το σκορδονερο .θα προτιμουσα λευκο χαρτι κουζινας για να απορροφα αμεσα τα υγρα και να μην παιρνει σταδιακα χρωμα το γυρω υγρο απο το κεντρικο τμημα που θα μενει περισσοτερη ωρα υδαρο και μπλεχτουμε

----------


## daras

παιδια εβαλα λευκο χαρτι Α4 και οριστε 3 φωτο.... λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ καθαρες μιας και η καμερα μου τα "εχει παιξει" και εβγαλα με το κινητο...







τι λετε?

αλλο ενα δυσαρεστο ειναι πως το πουλι μαλλον καταπονειται...και σημερα παρατησε τα αυγα.....κοιμαται εξω απο τη φωλια....
σε ποση ωρα τα αυγα στα οποια εχει αρχισει η εκκολαψη χαλανε αν μεινουν εκτεθειμενα??
δε βρηκα και κοινωνικους σπινους δυστυχως που θα μπορουσαν να βοηθησουν την κατασταση με μια πιθανη υιοθεσια.

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως οι φωτο δεν βοηθουν στο θεμα των χρωματων .να βγαλεις αυριο με φως της ημερας και να εχεις χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο

----------


## daras

οκ... θα το κανω!

----------


## daras

οτι καλυτερο εχω καταφερει να κανω ειναι αυτη η φωτο (απο δεκαδες που τραβηξα και εβγαιναν θολες)



το θηλυκο σημερα κανει την κινηση λιγοτερο αλλα ειναι νωθρη. τρωει αλλα αμεσως μετα κουλουριαζεται σε σταση υπνου. εχω ανησυχησει πολυ περισσοτερο με τη ληθαργικοτητα της.

δυστυχως σημερα ειδα και τον αλλο αρσενικο gouldian που βρισκεται σε αλλο κλουβι, να κανει το ιδιο "φτερνισμα". οχι συχνα..οχι παρατεταμενα...αλλα αρκετες φορες ωστε να μη θεωρειται συμπτωση. απο το γεγονος της γρηγορης μεταδοσης καποιο συμπερασμα για μυκητες η ακαρεα??
μιας και εγκατελειψαν τη φωλια και λεω να ξεκουρασω τα πουλια....μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερο μαζι με το σκορδομηλοξυδο να δωσω και pulmosan?

----------


## jk21

τι διατροφη εχεις κανει τις τελευταιες 15 ημερες και κυριως τι αλλαξε ισως τις τελευταιες 4 ; τα πουλακια για να εμφανισουν παρομοιο συμπτωμα ειτε κρυωσανε ταυτοχρονα για καποιο λογο ,ειτε αλλαξε κατι στο περιβαλλον που τους ενοχλει αναπνευστικα ή αλλεργικα ή φαγανε κατι που τους εχει μεταδωσει καποιο προβλημα .μυκητες δεν ειναι απιθανο αλλα δυσκολο να εμφανιστουν με διαφορα 2-3 ημερων σε 2 πουλια που δεν ειναι και μαζι .εκτος αν φαγανε ηδη κατι μολυσμενο με μυκητες και σε αυτη την περιπτωση μπορει να μην ειναι μονο candida και με ανησυχει .ομως μπορει να εινα και απλο κρυωμα ή καποιο μικροβιο .δεν νομιζω ακαρεα  λογω ξαφνικης εμφανισης και στα δυο .δρουν πιο αργα .με ανησυχει η χειροτερευση της  συμπεριφορας της θηλυκιας και η υπνηλια . αρκετη ζεστη στα πουλια (τοπικα πανω απο 27 βαθμους ) ,και αμεσα  γιατρο .αν δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα τα ξαναλεμε .μεχρι τοτε σκορδονερο κανονικα

----------


## daras

παρατηρειτε κατι ανησυχητικο στη φωτογραφια?? ετσι ηταν παντα τα περιττωματα της.
δε νομιζω οτι εχουμε πτηνιατρο εδω (θα ρωτησω και τον ανδρεα).... να σκεφτεις οτι εφερα βολτα τα κτηνιατρεια...και δεν ειχαν κανενα φαρμακο για πουλια (ηθελα το pulmosan να βρισκεται στο ντουλαπι μου για παν ενδεχομενο).

δεν αλλαξα τιποτα στη διατροφη τους αυτες τις μερες...δινω το μειγμα σπορων για εξωτικα, εντομοτροφη, φρεσκο αυγο σφιχτο, λαχανο-μαρουλι ή μηλο αυτη την περιοδο και τους εχω και ειδικη αμμο με κομματια απο οστρακα και σουπιοκοκαλο. στο νερο τους ποτε ποτε βιταμινες. αυτα.
πριν λιγες μερες αφησα ανοιχτο το παραθυρο για αερισμο...αλλα δεν επεσε αισθητα η θερμοκρασια..ουτε υπηρχε ρευμα. δικαιολογει το κρυωμα την κινηση-φτερνισμα στο βιντεο και τη ληθαργικοτητα?
και αν ειναι κρυωμα τι μπορει να βοηθησει περαν της ζεστης? καποια αντιβιωση ισως?

----------


## jk21

δεν με ανησυχουν ιδιαιτερα τα περιττωματα οσο η υπνηλια .ναι δικαιολογειται κρυωμα αν δεν το κανεις συχνα .ευρυτερα ειναι καιρο περιεργος για ανθρωπους και πουλια ... το αν χρειαζεται αντιβιωση ή οχι ειναι θεμα που δεν ειμαι ικανος να σου πω αλλα αν δεν εχεις εκει γιατρο και η θηλυκια χειροτερευει μαλλον θα το τολμησω .για αντιβιωση .για μυκητες τοσο αποτομα και τα δυο μαζι .. δεν ξερω .για καποια αλλαγη που σε ρωτησα δεν μου ειπες

----------


## mitsman

Θα μπορουσε η υπνηλια να προκληθει απο ακαρεα της τραχειας Δημητρη?

----------


## daras

εγραψα παραπανω Δημητρη οτι δεν αλλαξα τιποτα. το μονο που αλλαξε απο χθες ειναι το σκορδοστουμπι με το μυλοξυδο....

----------


## jk21

δεν μιλαω για χτες .μιλαω για πριν 15 μερες και μετα τι διατροφη εχεις κανει (αν αλλαξε σε αυτην κατι  πχ νεο μιγμα ή κατι αλλο ) και κυριως τις 4 τελευταιες μερες


δημητρη ακομα και τα ακαρεα να ειναι η αρχικη αιτια ,για να εχει υπνηλια υπαρχει και δευτερογενη λοιμωξη

----------


## daras

επειδη τα πουλια ειναι σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση εδω και λιγο καιρο... εχει καιρο που δινω αυτη τη διατροφη. οποτε δεν αλλαξε τιποτα τις τελευταιες 15 μερες.
μολις χθες τελειωσε ενα μειγμα σπορων για εξωτικα μιας εταιριας (μου διαφευγει το ονομα) και πηρα της versele laga. το μονο που αλλαξε δηλαδη η μαρκα της τροχης χθες.

----------


## daras

παιδια 2 μερες μετα το θηλυκο κανει και παλι την κινηση αυτη ειναι εξισου νωθρο και το αρσενικο την κανει πιο συχνα επισης.. η μονη διαφορα αναμεσα στα 2 πουλια παροτι βγαζουν τον ιδιο ηχο ειναι οτι ο αρσενικος δεν τιναζει το κεφαλι σχεδον καθολου. 
σα ςπαραθετω 2 βιντεο που φαινεται καλυτερα το συμπτωμα....μηπως και απκλεισετε κατι η αποτελεσει ενδειξη για κατι.

απο χθες παιρνουν aviomycine και το χερι μου παει συνεχεια στο pulmosan αλλα σταματω φοβουμενος οτι θα τους κανω κακο....
απο την αλλη ο αρσενικος που δε τιναζει το κεφαλι θυμιζει πολυ το ζιπο στο βιντεο που εβαλε ο mitsman...(με τους μυκητες)
τα περιττωματα δεν εχουν αλλαξει οψη.  ειναι 4 μερες τωρα...

καθε μερα γυρναω απο τη δουλεια και τρεχω στο κλουβι με το φοβο μηπως βρω κανενα απο τα μωρα μου στον πατο του κλουβιου ...  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064: 

στο πρωτο βιντεο τα ζεβρακια δεν αφηνουν να ακουστει ο ηχος αλλα φαινεται η κινηση..... στο 2ο ακουγεται ο ηχος απο το θηλυκο καλυτερα...και στο τελος παιρνω και τον αρσενικο που δε το κανει ομως εκεινη τη στιγμη.

----------


## aeras

Aviocine,τι είναι αυτό?

----------


## daras

aviomycine...το διορθωσα...

----------


## panos70

Δανειστικα αυτο το ποστ απο το  PET BIRDS για το AVIOMYCINE  http://petbirds.gr/forum/t17748/

----------


## jk21

Του Πανου ( daras) του προτεινα εγω χρηση αντιβιωσης (απο φαρμακειο ) με αντιστοιχες ουσιες με αυτην που εδωσε .μου ειπε οτι την ειχε ηδη κλειστη στο σπιτι και ειπα να ξεκινησει με αυτην αν και δεν ειναι ακριβως η ιδια και κυριως δεν ειναι προιον που να αναφερει ακριβη περιεκτικοτητα σε mg οπως αναφερουν  τα κτηνιατρικα σκευασματα ,ωστε να ξερουμε τι και ποσο περιεχει απο τις δραστικες ουσιες .πιστευω παντως οτι αν υπαρχει μικροβιο και ειναι δραστικες οι δυο ουσιες του φαρμακου ( ο συνδιασμος τους ) σε αυτο ,θα εχουμε εστω μερικη βελτιωση σε 1-2 μερες .απο κει και περα αν δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχει βελτιωση ας ξεκινησει παραλληλα και Nystamysyn αλλα αδιαλυτο με συρριγγα ,οχι στο νερο οπως η αντιβιωση .

----------


## daras

αυριο αν δεν υπαρξει εστω μερικη οπως λες βελτιωση θα ξεκινησω....
οσο γιαυτο 


> αλλα αδιαλυτο με συρριγγα


 ...ο Θεος βοηθος!!!

----------


## jk21

η ποσοτητα για ενα gouldian (νομιζω μικροτερο απο καναρινι σαφως ) ειναι γυρω στα 0.05 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το βραδυ .ειναι πολυ λιγη για να φοβασαι μην το πνιξεις .απλα μην σημδευεις κατευθειαν προς το βαθος του λαιμου .

----------


## daras

μετα απο σχεδον 6 μερες απο την εναρξη της aviomycine... το πουλακι δειχνει καλυτερα. ειναι λιγο πιο ζωηρο....και μεχρι χθες εκανε το φτερνισμα πιο αραια..σημερα δε το ακουσα ακομη.
διαβαζοντας σχετικα...ειδα πως μεγαλη ζημια κανει και η υγρασια. κι επειδη στο σπιτι μου εχω υγρασια λογω των πολλων ενυδρειων...τοτοθετησα εναν ηλεκτρικο αφυγραντηρα στο δωματιο των πουλιων κατεβαζοντας την αισθητα. ισως και αυτο να βοηθησε....


να αναφερω επισης πως συναντησα πολλα αρθρα στο ιντερνετ που ισχυριζονται πως ακαρεα της τραχειας υπαρχουν στους περισσοτερους σπινους που κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο...απλα το καλο ανοσοποιητικο των πουλιων (λογω σωστης περιποιησης) τα κρατα σε υγειη κατασταση. σε περιπτωσεις στρεςς οι πληθυσμοι των ακαρεων αυξανονται ενω το ανοσοποιητικο των πουλιων αποδυναμωνεται..κι εμφανιζονται τα συμπτωματα. (πανω σε αυτο θα ηθελα να ακουσω και τη δικη σας γνωμη). θεωρησα λοιπον καλο (κι επειδη φοβηθηκα αρκετα) να δωσω και pulmosan στο πουλι μιας και ειδα οτι αρκετοι το χρησιμοποιουν ακομη και προληπτικα.

συνεχιζω να το παρατηρω και σας ενημερωνω για εξελιξεις....
τελος να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για το ενδιαφερον και ιδιαιτερα το Δημητρη. με κανατε να νιωθω οτι δεν το περναω μονος μου ολο αυτο! να ειστε ολοι καλα.... και θα σας πληροφορησω για την πορεια.

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι πολυ Πανο για την εξελιξη των πραγματων και θα χαρω ακομη περισσοτερο αν συνεχισουν ολα απο το καλο στο καλυτερο με τα πουλακι...

Προοληπτικα αν θες να κανεις πρεπει να γινει 2- 3 μηνες πριν την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο γιατι ειναι ισχυροτατο δηλητηριο η ιβερμεκτινη που ειναι η δραστικη ουσια του Pulmosan!

----------


## daras

μακαρι Δημητρη γιατι ακομη δε τολμω να χαρω...ειναι πολυ νωρις.
Ναι για το πουλμοσαν μου το ειπατε και πιο πριν στο ποστ... οποτε το χορηγησα με σκοπο να μην συνεχισω την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο.

----------


## ria

Πανο ευχομαι τα καλυτερα... απο την στιγμη που εχεις αισθητη βελτιωση ολα θα πανε καλα..παρακολουθησε την κατασταση του πουλιου και οτι αλλο δεις ενημερωσε μας αμεσα ωστε να βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε..!!!!

----------


## jk21

κρατησε υγρασια μεταξυ 50 - 60 % .ευχομαι το καλυτερο

----------


## daras

3-4 μερες μετα και το πουλακι δε φτερνιζεται καθολου. ουτε φαινεται να δυσκολευεται στην αναπνοη (δεν κραταει το κεφαλι προς τα πανω οπως εκανε). πιστευω οτι εχω λογο να χαιρομαι και να σας πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω τοσο για τις συμβουλες..οσο και για τη συμαπαρασταση. να ειστε καλα κι εσεις και τα πουλακια σας.

υ.γ. τωρα συνεχιζω με muta-vit για καμια βδομαδα οπως προτεινει η εταιρια για μετα απο θεραπεια.

----------


## kaveiros

Μπράβο Πάνο, πολύ χαίρομαι για τα ευχάριστα νέα!

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα !!!

----------


## mitsman

Η χαρα μου δεν περιγραφεται!!!

----------

